# Stuck seatpost-bigger hammer method



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 12, 2012)

Found this over at bikeforums:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/824547-Stuck-Seat-post-success-a-semi-Pyhrric-victory
Make your own bigger wrench!


----------

